# can ducks see corn



## Quail man (Nov 27, 2011)

always wondered when people bait ducks, can ducks  accually see it from the air or do they just happen on it, i know the warden can see it from the air , but muddy water, clear water, ive seen people bait ducks in 4 or 5 feet of water,  just wondered about ducks sight?


----------



## levi5002 (Nov 27, 2011)

.........


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 27, 2011)

Nope.  They can't see worth a flip, but can smell wet corn from two miles away.


----------



## Jaker (Nov 27, 2011)

yes they can, an old trick of the trade, is to corn an area during the off season, then obtain several yield signs, and put them in the water where the bait normally is......never tried it, but im sure it would work.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Nov 27, 2011)

Why do you say ducks cant see worth a flip? Birds have superb eyesight. I'm not sure if they can see corn in the water while flying but if their vision sucked then what's the point in more money on realistic decoys, staying still while hunting them, etc. Their smell is pretty limited too. I think it's more a matter of ducks finding (tasting) the bait after already hanging out somewhere and eating whatever natural food is there and then coming back to it.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 27, 2011)

Does nobody around here understand sarcasm or able to spot a joke?


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Nov 27, 2011)

Nope, sounded pretty sincere. Stick to your day job hoss.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 27, 2011)

Wishin I was Fishin said:


> Nope, sounded pretty sincere. Stick to your day job hoss.



Dear Mr. Wishin I  was Fishin,

My day job is to sound sincere.  

Sincerely,
Hoss


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Nov 27, 2011)

You're doing a fine job then. Carry on.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 27, 2011)

OPPPS this took a left when it should have take a right turn:jump:

Got to go with a couple of things said that made sence ( no expert here) First eye site... yepper ducks got good eyesite they can spot movement like no one else ( just move in the blind at the wrong time then tell me I'm wrong) Geese can either see or sence grain in a field when all the other fields around look the same. Got to believe that they might see it but I'm sure if it's been placed there and they find it they'll keep coming back........................... I mean if I find a free smograssboard and it's free you'll see me standing in line till they close it up .


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree with Jaker it also works the same way by just painting a piece of plywood yellow and leaving it out there


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 28, 2011)

*in the old days*



Jaker said:


> yes they can, an old trick of the trade, is to corn an area during the off season, then obtain several yield signs, and put them in the water where the bait normally is......never tried it, but im sure it would work.


 The market hunters used a white post.


----------

